# boser hood



## TUNR23 (Nov 26, 2006)

boser hood for the tt, i know no one makes one but, is it possible to fab one up, i saw a pic of one that had it done and i must have it


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: boser hood (TUNR23)*

can you post the pic? i've never seen one before but i'm sure you could fab it up somehow..


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

actually, 
we are releasing a lightweight hood out soon.
read the thread here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3935170


_Modified by robingohtt at 7:06 AM 9-6-2008_


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

post the pic


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (robingohtt)*

now i do like that TT as more and more additions haven't been terrible ones.


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

those fenders on the red tt are MASSIVE!!!


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: (fijitt)*

but not heavy..the entire kit is made of light weight composite.
they are wide so that u can:
1) run 11 inch or 10 inch plus spacers wheels
2) Cut slots on the fenders (called Louvres) for increased downforce
_Modified by robingohtt at 12:14 PM 9-6-2008_


_Modified by robingohtt at 12:16 PM 9-6-2008_


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

we need someone to photoshop a boser.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (Charisma)*

good job!!!!!


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Charisma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charisma* »_we need someone to photoshop a boser.











_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 3:19 PM 9-6-2008_


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

I saw one on a flat black tt......it does look sick but very tough to do on a tt


----------



## TTTT (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

maybe just a pair of eye lids for the headlights would be easier/look better


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (TTTT)*

except eyelids are ghey


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

werrrd, boser is proper, lids are poser IMO.
and as for that widebody, align the damn headlights to the fender/hood better it looks wrecked


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_except eyelids are ghey

yup


----------



## TUNR23 (Nov 26, 2006)

i agree, no bueno on the eyelids and i tried to find the thread where i saw it but i cant, ill keep lookin and if i see it ill post it up, but that photoshop job is pretty much the jist of it


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (TUNR23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TUNR23* »_i agree, no bueno on the eyelids and i tried to find the thread where i saw it but i cant

Typical of Vortex...searching here for specific things is tough.
Fortunately, I exist








http://audittmk1.blogspot.com/....html


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*

I like it, it makes the TT look meaner. Anyone have a price for the Boser, or a source?


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

I was looking into the boser on my Mk3.. I think the typical reccomended method is just going to a good body shop & having them weld on an extension, then repainting.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I like it, it makes the TT look meaner. Anyone have a price for the Boser, or a source?

They're all custom one offs, pretty much just have to get it welded up and painted.


----------



## TUNR23 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*

would it be the whole front of the hood or just the outsides to cover the headlights


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

looks ill, is that photo shop or real


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (robingohtt)*

that looks like s h ! T !!!!! the red one that is


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Vdub 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub 2.0* »_looks ill, is that photo shop or real

Photoshop of my TT .


----------



## qwertt (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

i know the guy who did the blue one personally he dates one of my friends. he saw my tt and then went and bought one did all that and sold it...he got flammed hard because of the retrofitted bettle kit on the car and the decal but i just liked the hood the most


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (qwertt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *qwertt* »_i know the guy who did the blue one personally he dates one of my friends. he saw my tt and then went and bought one did all that and sold it...he got flammed hard because of the retrofitted bettle kit on the car and the decal but i just liked the hood the most 

I can definitely see why he got flamed for that.


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

for the longest time when i first got my TT i wanted to do a boser hood. I did one on my jetta before getting the TT








It was easy on the jetta because the hood kind of overlaps over the headlight and grill (at a higher level), but for the TT the hood butts right up to the headlight (at the same level) so you cant just extent it.. there's more work involved so i didn't want to take the chance doing it myself and i dont know anything about welding aluminum... I also didnt bother looking into a bodyshop to do it because i assumed it would be quite expensive.
But its obviously possible! Since no pics of bosers on TTs were posted, here's a bunch i came across when i was looking into it


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (black vdub)*

I love that! I wonder what kind of modification is needed on the headlights/grill/bumper to get that to work.


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Neb)*

I like this one...


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (VEEDUBJETTA)*

I've staired at that creme one for hours perfect.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (TToxic)*

so i talked to 2 body shops about getting this done. The one laughed at me when i told him it was aluminum welding and said it would be mad $$$. The other shop said i'd be looking upwards of $5,000 to get it done... just and fyi


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: (Neb)*

wowwnee$$$


----------



## dubberforlife69 (Dec 19, 2008)

doesnt fit the tt IMO


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (Neb)*

5k is really way out there. Maybe with a beat economy a fabricator might be interested in laying up a few$$$$$$ ?


----------



## TTTT (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (VEEDUBJETTA)*

I like this one too. I think the boser goes good with the caracture bumper...not real keen on the color though.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (TToxic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TToxic* »_5k is really way out there. Maybe with a beat economy a fabricator might be interested in laying up a few$$$$$$ ?

well that's 5K canadian so around 4Kish USD. If it wasn't aluminum it would be no problem for shops to do it but a lot of them won't touch it because of how hard it will be weld up.


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (Neb)*

IMO - Its not the aluminum welding, this isnt difficult at all. Its the fabrication of the extensions that would call for a true craftsman, english wheel & all hand work that scares em. Wheres Jesse James when you need him lol!


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (TToxic)*

seems like u can do it with fibre glass
http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/foru...rt=45


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

Fiberglass bonded to aluminum will never last. At this point I'd settle on a high quality fiberglass hood, really would just spray over carbon any way or most of it.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*I like the boser look but can't see all the money instead*

Since no one makes them as a public offering, I am taking a welding class in the spring, then in the summer I'm going to make mine out of a donor hood from a junk yard. It'll take some time, but it won't cost me a lot other than the paint. So maybe by this time next year I'll have one.


----------



## TUNR23 (Nov 26, 2006)

anyone figured anything on whats the best way to make it, anyone fabbed up the their hood yet???


----------

